# Caravan Palace is my shit right now



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

So I've recently started listening to Caravan Palace, which if you don't know is a band in the weirdly specific genre of electro swing. I'd never heard of electro swing before listening to them but now that I've heard it I can't stop seeking it out.

My favorite song of theirs is one of their most recent, Lone Digger. It really shows what they can do and the music video has furries, so that's a plus.

Here's the song by itself: 




And here's the music video (NSFW: gore and nudity): 




I also really like Suzy.





And Rock It For Me, though I actually kinda prefer the live version. There's this squeaky effect on the chorus I don't like in the normal song and they just look and sound fantastic in concert. I'll post both.

Normal: 




Live (there's an amazing mic pass at 3:25 btw):


----------



## Spazzlez (Apr 1, 2016)

YAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS BITCH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSWSSSSSSSSSSSWSWSWSSS


----------



## StElmosFire (Apr 1, 2016)

Yaaaas THANK YOU

Electro swing is such a good genre. Swing is so beautiful and powerful, and you add the modern effects of today's electronic music and you get something amazing.
One of my favorite artists who contributes to it is Alice Francis. Specifically, I've listened to *Shoot Him Down *at least a thousand times as part of a big playlist i compiled for myself a few years ago.






A couple of other e-swing artists I love:

Black Cat Zoot
Dimie Cat
The Electric Swing Circus
SwingRowers
Little Violet
Parov Stelar
GoldFish

All fantastic. Have you discovered any others that you like?


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

StElmosFire said:


> Yaaaas THANK YOU
> 
> Electro swing is such a good genre. Swing is so beautiful and powerful, and you add the modern effects of today's electronic music and you get something amazing.
> One of my favorite artists who contributes to it is Alice Francis. Specifically, I've listened to *Shoot Him Down *at least a thousand times as part of a big playlist i compiled for myself a few years ago.
> ...



Swingrowers- That's Right is really good


----------



## Havas (Apr 1, 2016)

StElmosFire said:


> A couple of other e-swing artists I love:
> 
> Black Cat Zoot
> Dimie Cat
> ...



Omg thank you for these, I'm kind of terrible at searching for music :'D


----------



## TheKC (Apr 1, 2016)

Lone Digger is my fav. X3 

So it's called Electro Swing. I didn't know that. I've recently gotten into the music as of last year.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 1, 2016)

Electroswing is awesome! My suggestion is to go check out Funky Panda's Channel on YouTube. He does a great electroswing compilation every march along with grabbing the best tunes (www.youtube.com: Funky Panda™


----------



## CrystalKaiju (May 13, 2016)

Caravan Palace is such a rad band. A friend of mine introduced me to them sometime last year and I've been in love since. "Jolie Coquine" is a favourite of mine.
I'm actually going to see them in June and I'm SUPER PUMPED. <3


----------



## anEternalWinter (Jun 10, 2016)

Two other bands y'all might want to check out:

Steam Powered Giraffe:











Abney Park:


----------



## CrystalKaiju (Jun 10, 2016)

anEternalWinter said:


> Two other bands y'all might want to check out:
> 
> Steam Powered Giraffe:
> Abney Park:



It's funny you would mention them, because those are my two favourite bands. I've seen them both at least twice. <3


----------



## anEternalWinter (Jun 10, 2016)

CrystalKaiju said:


> It's funny you would mention them, because those are my two favourite bands. I've seen them both at least twice. <3



That's awesome! Abney Park really complimented my zombie apocalypse kick a year or so ago 

(And now I have fallout for my anachronistic music + zombies)


----------

